# How to adjust a Barnett Vortex



## Graysonhogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to this forum, it looks like a great one. I have a 9year old son who's getting into archery. We went to the asa qualifier at CCR this weekend and had a blast. He is shooting a Barnett vortex until he saves some money for a new one. My question is two parts. First, I need to adjust the draw weight without adjusting the draw length. The draw length is good but he's strong for his age. Second, what would be a good youth bow he could grow with? Thanks in advance


----------



## alchemist (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought my son the same bow this past Christmas. Of course, then I had to buy myself a bow so he'll have someone to shoot with. We're both looking forward to warmer weather so we can do some more shooting without our fingers going numb.

Do you have the manual with the adjustment chart and all the modules for the bow? Swapping modules changes both the draw length and the draw weight, but any given module allows about 9 pounds of adjustment by turning the limb bolts in/out (only three turns each). If you need the manual, send me a pm and I'll scan it at work and e-mail it to you.


----------



## ramoncio (Nov 22, 2013)

This manual would be very nice!!
I just bought the 19/45lb 2011 model second hand, and the guy is sending me the modules with no manual, he thinks the info was at the package/case. I have been looking for a pic with enough resolution to read the info with no luck.


----------



## chiefvortex (Jan 2, 2014)

ramoncio said:


> This manual would be very nice!!
> I just bought the 19/45lb 2011 model second hand, and the guy is sending me the modules with no manual, he thinks the info was at the package/case. I have been looking for a pic with enough resolution to read the info with no luck.


I bought my Granddaughter the Barnet Vortex and there is no manual. The only info on the package tells you what the different modules are for and what it does as far as DL and poundage . Tells nothing about how to change them. All the tools come with the package but no directions as to what to do with the tools. I would be more then happy to take a picture of the chart if you wish.....Gary in Ohio....PS- Granddaughter doesn't use it much but boy I am having a ball with it in my basement ---50 ft.. Great bow and set at 30 lbs..


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

You can swap modules and when you swap them there is 3 notches on the cams (the bow string is connected to one of the notches and can be moved). This will adjust the weight and draw length, you may have to play with this till you get it set. To remove the string you can take the cam and limb and pinch to loosen the string to move to another notch or you can use a smaller ratchet strap hooked to the cams and draw them together enough to adjust all that needs to be adjusted. You may need to put more twists in the cables and string to have it set correctly. This is all stuff I had to do for my wifes Vortex.


----------



## trashrat (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys. I know this is an old thread, but I just bought a used barnett vortex for my grandson, & I'm confused about something I found with it. I was hoping someone could tell me if what I think I'm seeing is actually what I'm seeing. I was trying to mess with the poundage & the bolts that connect the limbs to the riser,(where you adjust the poundage), will only turn about 1/8 of an inch in either direction. I didn't get an owners manual with it, or the packaging. I went to our local Walmart to look at a new one & the bolts clearly run through the riser,(approx 3-4 threads showing), & the limbs are tight against it. Mine are approx 1/8 of an inch inside the riser & won't move. I called the guy I purchased it from to see if he had messed with it. He said he bought it from Cabelas, they set it up & he hasn't touched it since. Today I called Barnett, & their tech said I shouldn't have to mess with these bolt to adjust poundage. This doesn't sound right to me at all. Am I missing something?? P.S. I also didn't get any modules with it. Do they come with the package deal or do you buy them seperately? Hope to here from someone soon. Thanks.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

The modules come with the package. The limb bolts on the vortex are known to be very tight, as if they don't lube them. They bind when you turn them and it's not uncommon to see metal shavings fall out after you adjust them. It kind of scares me every time I see one-- how can you know how well intact the threads are without complete disassembly? I would try and adjust as little as possible. The tech must have misunderstood you because the limb bolt (main bolt going through face of limb into riser) is how you adjust


----------



## trashrat (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Barnett is sending me the module to increase the poundage & draw length free of charge, but I'd like to be able to lower it also, cause my 10 yr old grandson can't pull it back the way its set. That's why I was trying to back the bolts off. Thanks again!!


----------



## trashrat (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, I got the d & e modules & the set up maual from barnett the other day. No charge! That was great. After looking at the chart, I now realize that I need the b & c modules to get the bow backed down to fit my younger grandson. I looked on the Barnett website & couldn't find them anywhere. I contacted the tech that I had spoken to earlier & was told I'd have to get them from the factory. I thought that's what the website was for. So far I have'nt been able to locate the modules I need. Any advice on where to look?


----------



## Bucklandarchery (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to get a manual for a barnett vortex bow that I am setting up for one of my 4H archers. If anyone has a pdf of the manual or of the module specs, could you please e mail them to me at [email protected] He has all the modules but I don't know which is right for his draw length. Thank you in advance.


----------

